
What Winning $250k at Poker Taught Me About Money - wallflower
https://www.thecut.com/2019/03/maria-konnikova-won-poker-tournament.html
======
blastbeat
Lesson of the article: Professional poker is surprisingly hard and people
regularly get broke because they don't factor in their expenses. Now, if one
replaces "professional poker" by "life", than this article maybe meets the
requirements of its headline.

